# physician performs experimental cervical sympathectomy on PT with Reynaud's Syndrome



## vduque (Nov 26, 2012)

what cpt and icd-9 codes are reported?

a. 64802,443.0
b. 64802-50, 443.0
c. 64804-50, 443.0, 785.4
d. 64804, 443.0, 785.4


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 26, 2012)

This is obviously a test question.  Please do this on your own.  The only way you can learn is to answer these questions yourself. If you get them incorrect and need to know why then you may query here to learn more.  I noticed you have posted several questions on many different areas and they all look like test questions.  While I am happy to assist, you really need to learn this material first.


----------

